# R.I.P thorn [pics]



## panther (Sep 13, 2007)

Thorn was my first rat, a beautiful black doe, i was meant to get a mouse for my 15th birthday but my friends had rats and there was one left in the pet shop. She was in a tiny glass cage at the back and i had to get her out myself as the shop assistant didnt want to (stupid, i know). Being my first time holding a rat i was a little nervous but got her in her box and took her home.
From then on she went everywhere with me, to KFC, the pub, shops, friends houses, parties and once to school for an hour xD
Eventually Twinkle, Thorns sister who was owned by my friend sarah died, and shadow, the other sister owned by alex was stolen for some bizarre reason and so thorn was the only one left. 
I loved her to bits but i had to move house and before the move had to stay at my grandads for a bit so thorn had to stay at a friends, and by the time we moved she was old and ill, so i didnt want to stress her out anymore by messing her about, and left her to Becka as i knew she had owned rats before and would take great care of her, but she got more and more ill, stopped coming out of her bed as much and eventually she died herself. 
I had many a great year with thorn, she got me through a lot, drugs, men, depression.. i still love her now as much as i did back then.

Im sorry thorn. Im sorry i wasnt there.

Here's some pics of my first love <3









_Haha i think she was tyring to help me type_









_before she tried to jump on my head._









_I think she beleived me when i said i was going to eat her_









_Never left my side_









_One of my fave pics_









_Kisses_









_We both lived in that hoody_

*Sleep well, dream joy x*


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

omg adorable! im sorry for your loss RIP Thorn! x


----------



## panther (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah she was like my best friend, and now my 4 boys mean everything to me x


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Adorable pictures. You and Thorn look so pretty together. I'm sure she still loves you as much as you love her.


----------

